# eclipse installation in Ubuntu 11.04



## bijay_ps (Jun 3, 2011)

After reading and getting inspired from this month's Fast Track I installed Ubuntu 11.04 alongside with windows 7. And now I need the following two issues to be resolved
1)I want to install eclipse in it,and i already have set-up for that(which earlier i have downloaded for windows 7),but that set-up is giving an error message during installation.
Do I have to download it again from the USC or is there anyway that I can use my existing set-up?

2)During installation I allocated 28 GB space for Ubuntu,and now i want to increase it without uninstalling it. 

How I can I solve both of these probs?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 3, 2011)

You can install eclipse by running this command on terminal. "sudo apt-get install eclipse"

For installing applications, you can refer this Wiki : Ubuntu:Natty -

And as for your second query, you may do that(not sure), try gparted. It's installed by default.


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2011)

bijay_ps said:


> 1)I want to install eclipse in it,and i already have set-up for that(which earlier i have downloaded for windows 7),but that set-up is giving an error message during installation.


Why would a Windows software work in Ubuntu?

Do what Krishnandu said.

*[SOLVED] Expanding an Ubuntu System Partition - Ubuntu Forums*


----------



## nims11 (Jun 3, 2011)

eclipse is not a windows-only software AFAIK.
you need to have Java runtime installed to run eclipse. i remember to install eclipse through source from some DVD and i had to copy the Java installation files within the eclipse's folder even through i had it already installed. i don't remember much. its better to use the sudo apt-get install method as said by krishnandu.

PS- i soon removed eclipse as it was quite heavy on my resources.
EDIT: didnt read OP was using a windows setup


----------



## Garbage (Jun 3, 2011)

Eclipse have different versions (installation/zip) for Windows and Linux. So, your existing setup will NOT work for Linux.

And I would suggest you to download Eclipse from following link instead of apt-get Eclipse Downloads
You can download Eclipse for your specific requirements like Java EE / C/C++ / PHP.

AFAIK, apt-get will install only basic version of Eclipse without any language specific plugins. You will have to install those plugins manually after.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 3, 2011)

1. Open Terminal, I haven't used Ubuntu's Unity so I don't know in which particular menu you will find it. You'll probably find it easily though.
2. Eclipse is already available as a package in Ubuntu 10.4+. But if it doesn't exist run the follow command in terminal: sudo apt-get install eclipse
3. Type & Press Enter: sudo apt-get install eclipse sun-java6-jdk
4. Type & Press Enter: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
5. Type & Press Enter: sudo -b gedit /etc/jvm
6. Add the following line to the top of the file - /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
7. To ensure that the change has happened, open Eclipse and click on Help -> About Eclipse SDK -> Installation Details -> Configuration and look for this line: 


> [...]
> -vm
> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java
> [...]



For a much more detailed explanation refer to - *help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2011)

I strongly suggest *NOT* to install the repository version of Eclipse. It's dated. I'll suggest to download eclipse from their website and install it in your home directory.
Make sure Java has been installed. Follow the above tutorial for that.

As for second query, boot with the Live CD and extend the partition using Gparted. (Press Meta key (the windows key) and type Gparted).


----------



## bijay_ps (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you  for all your suggestions...... I'll download the latest version of Eclipse from the links Suggested to me and install that one only.


----------

